# Jamaica house renovation nearly completed



## Ralph Muhs (Feb 19, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 11


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Feb 19, 2016)

Please notice the Jamaican widow making scaffold

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2016)

That house looks great. 
Lovin the scaffolding too...looks like he's tied off too...but the lead is kinda long for the height he's at...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice house Ralph I am sure you'll be glad when finished. Sea grape is a nice wood to work


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice fish! Chuck


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 20, 2016)

Is that Bob Marley with you holding the fish? Gary


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> That house looks great.
> Lovin the scaffolding too...looks like he's tied off too...but the lead is kinda long for the height he's at...



Kinda looks like that lead is to make sure the guy on the ladder goes too should the scaffolding collapse..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Feb 20, 2016)

Sea grapes everywhere! I wondered if sea grape would be desirable wood. I looks red where it was cut. Maybe I I can get some on the next trip

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 20, 2016)

Sea grape moves a lot when drying and takes extra long to dry. It does seem to work nice and gets prettier with te IMO.


----------



## SENC (Feb 20, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Kinda looks like that lead is to make sure the guy on the ladder goes too should the scaffolding collapse..


Safety first!


----------



## SENC (Feb 20, 2016)

Cool place, looks like a great view!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 20, 2016)

That is a mansion in Jamaica. We took a tour of a plantation in November when we stopped there on our cruise and the poverty is bad in Jamaica


----------

